
Stop repeating this privacy lie - theBashShell
https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/18/daily-crunch-privacy-security-seriously/
======
masonic
Wrong link. Use:

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/17/we-take-your-privacy-
and-s...](https://techcrunch.com/2019/02/17/we-take-your-privacy-and-security-
seriously/)

